# Frösche / Molche tot



## boxer22 (7. Apr. 2011)

Hallo, bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

Kurz vor Winterbeginn sind alle 10 Goldfische, die sich den Sommer über bester Gesundheit erfreut haben, nach kurzem Dahindümpeln gestorben. Obwohl es eigentlich Zeit gewesen wäre, in die tiefere Zone (1 m) abzutauchen, sind sie an der Oberfläche geblieben.

Jetzt schaue ich heute in den Teich und entdecke einen toten Frosch und mehrere tote __ Molche.  Alle schienen "frisch" in den Teich gewandert zu sein, es waren keine Verwesungsspuren zu erkennen. 

Einen Wassertest kann ich erst am Wochenende beim Fachhandel machen lassen, aber ich frage mich, was kann so giftig?? sein, dass alles stirbt?

Bitte dringend um fachkundige Mutmaßungen, denn die __ Frösche und Molche kann ich nicht vom Teich fernhalten und es sollen ja nicht noch mehr sterben.

Danke schon mal
Boxer22


----------



## danyvet (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

OMG! Das ist ja furchtbar! Hast du irgendein behandeltes Holz drin, oder fällt dir irgendwas ein, was sich in oder rund um deinen Teich verändert hat ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo die Goldfische gestorben sind? Kannst du bei den toten Molchen und Fröschen irgendeine Veränderung bemerken? Es gibt bei Amphibien einen Pilz, der unter den verschiedenen Amphibien ansteckend ist. Ob der Goldfische befällt, weiß ich leider nicht. Hast du vielleicht irgendein Pflanzenschutzmittel (Herbizid, Pestizid oder ein anderes -zid) in der Nähe des Teichs verwendet? Gibts einen Zufluss von außen? Wie schauen die Pflanzen aus, das Wasser? Alles so, wie es aussah, bevor das große Sterben der Goldis begann?' Verstehst du dich gut mit deinem Nachbarn? Irgendwas muss es ja sein. Eine Möglichkeit wär auch noch, die Leichen obduzieren zu lassen, falls du in der Nähe einer Uniklinik mit Pathologie bist. Ist zwar nicht umsonst, aber bei uns kostet sowas nicht die Welt (so um die 30 €). Kann natürlich sein, dass die Ursache nicht gefunden wird, aber vielleicht doch...
Ich drück die Daumen, dass nicht noch weitere sterben :beten


----------



## boxer22 (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

Ich habe keine Pflanzenschutzmittel oder ähnliches benutzt, aber werde mal gleich morgen die Nachbarn fragen. Vielleicht haben die ja unwissentlich irgendetwas genommen. Allerdings würde das "nur" das neue Sterben erklären, jetzt, wo im Garten die Frühjahrsarbeiten anfallen, aber die Goldis??

Die Pflanzen sehen ganz '"normal" aus, Zufluss von außen kommt über ein Glasdach, das in den Teich entwässert wird. Allerdings schon seit ca. 5 Jahren, da dürtfte eigentlich auch nichts passieren. Da müsste ja ein Wassertest Aufschluss geben, oder?

Viele Grüße
Boxer22


----------



## danyvet (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

Wassertest: naja, kommt drauf an, was man misst. Wenn irgendein Gift drin wär und du misst die normalen Wasserwerte wie pH, Härte, Nitrat usw. dann muss das nix aussagen. Aber vielleicht ist schon bei den gängigen Werten was "faul". Schaden kanns nicht, wenn du mal misst.


----------



## Regs (7. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

Hallo,
wenn die Goldfische im Herbst schon "dahin gedümpelt" sind - wie ist die Filterung in Deinem Becken? Läuft ein Luftsprudler oder ein Bachlauf o.ä. um Sauerstoff in das Becken einzutragen? Befinden sich Pflanzen in dem Teich? Hast Du einen Filter und welchen? Wie hoch sind die Wasserwerte bei Ammonium/Ammoniak, Nitrit und PH? 

Ein Glasdach wird "entwässert" wie stellt man sich das vor - läuft das Regenwasser vom Dach in den Teich?

Wenn Du - egal welche - Probleme im Teich hast, mach einen Wasserwechsel - immer! Das Wasser ist die Luft zum atmen für Fische, in ihm finden sie Nahrung, ihre Haut wird darin gebadet und wenn da etwas nicht stimmt ist das für die Tiere fatal. Bei einem entdecken Problem im Wohlbefinden der Fische bitte das Wasser wechseln, notfalls täglich 50% - so viel Wasser hast Du ja nicht im Becken.


----------



## danyvet (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

Am Sauerstoff kanns nicht liegen. Molche (und Frösche) tauchen ja auf zum atmen. ok, sie können auch über die Haut Sauerstoff aufnehmen, aber wenn dazu zu wenig im Wasser ist, dann tauchen sie halt öfter auf. Wenn nur die Fische gestorben wären, wärs eine Möglichkeit gewesen.


----------



## Eowyn (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

Wird das Glasdach evtl. seit dem Herbst mit einer Kupferdachrinne entwässert?
Fische mögen das soweit ich weiß nicht so besonders.


----------



## boxer22 (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

Komme leider erst jetzt dazu, eure Antworten zu lesen...

@danyvet - Wasserwerte werde ich auf jeden Fall prüfen lassen, wenn hier was nicht stimmt, wäre es tatsächlich die einfachste Variante.

@Regs - ich habe einen Außenfilter von Naturagart, und das Wasser läuft durch einen kleinen Wasserfall wieder in den Teich zurück. An Pflanzen gibt es nur 2 Zwergseerosen und 1 Zwergschilf (oder so etwas ähnliches), hier fehlen wohl Sauerstoffproduzenten - was schlagt ihr vor? 
Vom Glasdach läuft das Regenwasser in den Teich, vielleicht ist hier die "Schmutz"-konzentration zu hoch, wenn es nach längerer Trockenheit regnet? Allerdings gibt es diese "Konstruktion" schon seit 9 Jahren und wir hatten immer viele Molche im Teich. Fische gibt es bei uns erst seit 3 Jahren.

@Eowyn - Die Entwässerung erfolgt tatsächlich über eine Kupferdachrinne bzw. -fallrohr, allerdings sind beide auch schon 9 Jahre alt,  und ich denke, da löst sich nichts mehr, oder?

Morgen lasse ich den Wassertest machen und werde mir auch gleich einen Schlammsauger ausleihen und den Teich gründlich säubern. Welche Pflanzen nehme ich, damit es meinem Teich wieder gut geht?

Danke
Boxer22


----------



## danyvet (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

Am Schlamm wirds aber ziemlich sicher auch nicht liegen. Falls die Molche, die jetzt tot sind, auch schon Eier an Blätter, Wurzeln und Co. geklebt haben, gibts auch keinen Molchnachwuchs, wenn du das alles jetzt rausholst.... :?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

Hi Boxer,

die Kupferrinne könnte eventuell schon daran Schuld sein, auch wenn es Jahre gut ging, denn Kupfer wird erst ab einer bestimmten Konzentration giftig. Wäre möglich das sich die für Fische/Amphibien tötliche Menge erst Ende des letzten Jahres im Teich angesammelt hat (Kupfer bleibt ja im Teich(grund) und verschwindet nicht daraus) 
Laß daher bei Wassertesten mal den Kupfergehalt mit bestimmen

MfG Frank


----------



## boxer22 (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

Hi __ Knoblauchkröte,

aber ich dachte, es bildet sich so viel Patina auf Kupfer, dass da gar nichts mehr passieren kann, oder ist das falsch?

Gruß
Boxer


----------



## danyvet (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

Müsste man bei einem Kupferüberschuss nicht auch was an den Pflanzen bemerken? Ich hab mal gehört, dass das so ein Trick ist, einen Baum eingehen zu lassen, indem man einen Kupfernagel einschlägt (oder mehrere).


----------



## boxer22 (10. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

Bei zuviel Kupfer im Teich dürften meines Wissens keine Algen vorhanden sein, aber die sind mal mehr, mal weniger vorhanden (gewesen, muss ich sagen).

Wir haben also gestern die Wasserwerte prüfen lassen, lt. Aussage des Fachhändlers alle Werte in Ordnung. Bliebe also irgendein Erreger im Wasser.  

Nach reiflicher Überlegung haben wir also dann unseren Teich trockengelegt, Filter usw. allles. Jetzt lassen wir ihn 2 Tage ohne Wasser. Habe die Pflanzen rausgenommen und abgewaschen, aber frage mich, ob ich die überhaupt wieder einsetzen sollte, denn vielleicht geht dann alles wieder von vorn los.

Was meint ihr? Lieber entsorgen und neue Pflanzen einsetzen?

Danke, Gruß
Boxer


----------



## danyvet (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

Hmmm, gute Frage... 

Aber ein Erreger? Der Fische UND Amphibien befällt? Hmmm.... und so absolut tödlich?


----------



## boxer22 (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW:  Frösche /  Molche tot*

Tja, morgen kommt also wieder Wasser in den Teich - bleibt noch die Pflanzenfrage. Hat jemand eine Idee? Entsorgen oder abgewaschen wieder einsetzen - __ Schilf war so in den Pflanztaschen verwachsen, dass ich es ncht ganz herausbekommen habe. Die Seerose ist ein großer "Klumpen".

Danke für eure Meinung!

Gruß
Boxer


----------



## BumbleBee (18. Mai 2022)

?! 

Ist das Kunst oder kann das weg?!


----------



## DbSam (18. Mai 2022)

... immer Antwort "B"



VG Carsten


----------



## Ecki Holo (18. Mai 2022)

ein Bot?

kann weg


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2022)

Dieser Zeitgeist hat das Forum bereits verlassen ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

